

Why are Google Search URLs so terrible? - 1as
http://steobrien.github.io/google-search-urls.html

======
jbrooksuk
Google perform a vast amount of tests for various groups of its users at any
given time. These parameters are used to help them know what part of that
group the user is, and probably other things.

Sure, there URLS aren't useful for us, but they are for them, sharing a Google
search result isn't as easy anymore, but who tends to do that anyway? You'd
probably end up with different results if you're logged in to a Google Account
and the location you're from.

